# The .22 r.f. Revolver.........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm without a .22 Revolver right now. Don't know exactly how that happened. I've had my share of them.

Some of my earliest shooting was with an old Iver Johnson Sealed Eight, that belonged to my buddy's Dad. About 1959-1960 I got into target shooting, NRA Bull's Eye type, and started out with a borrowed S&W K-22 Masterpiece. After buying a Colt Officers Model Match in .38 Special, I bought a .22 version of the same gun. These got away from me over time, my next .22 being a Colt Frontier Scout, the dual-tone lightweight that sold for $49.95. My brother was in Mobile, Ala. on a business trip and picked this up for me in a pawn shop there. This was the greatest little squirrel gun I ever had.

Later had both a Colt Diamondback 6" .22 , then got a Ruger Super Single Six, with Magnum cylinder. I could shoot .22 W.R.F. in the .22 W.M.R. chambers and that turned out to be a good squirrel gun as well.

My current thinking is to go with the Ruger Bearcat. But, that may be farther down the line, maybe too far.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Mr Bob check out that new 50th anniversary model of the Bearcat. Sharp looking revolver. You need one in your fine collection. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Mr Bob check out that new 50th anniversary model of the Bearcat. Sharp looking revolver. You need one in your fine collection. Good luck.


I know, I know.

But, there's this enticing Single Action Flat Top .45 that keeps callin' to me. It's a Uberti clone of the old Colt.

"Is that a Uberti?"

"Its a-notta my Berti."

Ouch! Forgive me. Bad play on an old joke.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Which one you talking about? That 1873 Cattleman case harden sure looks good. Bet that might be the one with the brass trigger guard. Good luck on your choice. :mrgreen:


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Bob*

Bob Wright: Sir; since right now it's just you me and the "Baldy".
I have looked at the Uberti many times and know absolutey nothing about them.
Rugers Single action and Double actions; I have some experience with.

What are your experiences; do you or your shooting partners have experiences with the Uberti's. Do you think they will hold up like our Rugers? Not suggesting full house loads.

Yes Sir; I have checked casually on the web; but seem to get side tracked too easily.

There have been a couple that I might have brought home had I known anything.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=385&category=Revolver

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FAFamily?type=Revolver&subtype=Single Action&famlst=14


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

neophyte said:


> Bob Wright: Sir; since right now it's just you me and the "Baldy".
> I have looked at the Uberti many times and know absolutey nothing about them.
> 
> What are your experiences; do you or your shooting partners have experiences with the Uberti's. Do you think they will hold up like our Rugers? Not suggesting full house loads.


I had a Uberti Cattleman in .44 Magnum, many years ago when Iver Johnson was the importer, this about thirty years ago, or so. My gun was extremely well made and fitted, and beautifully finished. It had two problems at the time: the front sight was waaaaay too short, and it lacked a hardened firing pin bushing.

The front sight was an easily correctible problem, but the lack of firing pin bushing posed a bigger problem than I wanted to tackle at the time. It is my understanding that now this has been rectified.

For you information, the firing pin just passed through a hole in the frame, and raised a "pucker", or crater, around the opening. Upon firing, the primer flowed back around the crater and bound up cylinder rotation. I stoned that area down, and maybe in time, it would have resolved itself. But I was not so inclined to work it out.

But, as to the strength of the gun, it held up to my shooting. This gun, incidentally, was built on the magnum sized frame, nearly as big as the Blackhawk frame of Ruger's.

Should I go with the Uberti Flat Top .45, I intend to replace the front sight with a Ruger front sight to start off with.

Bob Wright


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Uberti*

Bob Wright: Sir; thanks. I have enjoyed looking at them; some look and feel pretty good. Know that I can have a Ruger for about the same price; but I still enjoy looking.


----------

